# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool update: v 11.48.1431 22/09/2016

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 11.48.1431 22/09/2016*   *Samsung module update*  *Added New Samsung Models:*  *SM-J700T* - Direct Unlock, Download/Flash Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-J700T1* - Direct Unlock, Download/Flash Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-T287* - Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Download/Flash Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-A5108* - Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Download/Flash Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-J320ZN* - Download/Flash Firmware, Network Repair, Backup/Restore*SM-J320R4* - Download/Flash Firmware, Network Repair, Backup/Restore*SM-J3119* - Download/Flash Firmware, Network Repair, Backup/Restore*SM-C7000* - Download/Flash Firmware, Network Repair, Backup/Restore  *Added 66 Samsung models for New Reset FRP Lock Method:*  _-In download mode use the "Reset FRP Lock - New" button._
 SM-A310F, SM-A5100, SM-A510F, SM-A510M, SM-A510Y, SM-A7100, SM-A710F, SM-A710M,
SM-A800F, SM-A9000, SM-G360T, SM-G361H, SM-G530T, SM-G531F, SM-G531H, SM-G531Y,
SM-G550T, SM-G600FY, SM-G928A, SM-G928C, SM-G928G, SM-G928P, SM-G928R4, SM-G928T,
SM-G928V, SM-G928W8, SM-J105B, SM-J120A, SM-J120H, SM-J200G, SM-J200Y, SM-J200H,
SM-J320A, SM-J320YZ, SM-J320V, SM-J320P, SM-J320FN, SM-J320F, SM-J5007, SM-J500M,
SM-J500H, SM-J500G, SM-J500F, SM-J700H, SM-J700T, SM-J700T1SM-J7108, SM-J710F,
SM-J710GN, SM-J710MN, SM-N920I, SM-G930F, SM-G890A, SM-G920A, SM-G920F, SM-G920I,
SM-G920R7, SM-G920T, SM-G920W8, SM-G925F, SM-G925I, SM-G925P, SM-G925R7, SM-G925T,
SM-G925V, SM-G935F, SM-N920V    
   __________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

